# FEI endurance



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I was watching some videos of FEI endurance, and I noticed that a lot of the riders when they are loping are leaning back from their center of gravity, if that makes sense. Im just wondering whats up with that?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That seems to be the common posture of those who come from the desert regions.. have seen many debates on Ridecamp about if it's good, bad or just ugly and it seems to be like the boots vs shoes debate - no real answer.

Personally, it seems like it would be very taxing for the horse's back, but never having run a 100 at those speeds, what do I know really? I certainly agree with the people who say it looks ugly.. :wink:


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really think it's ugly, but it goes against everything I was taught.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> I don't really think it's ugly, but it goes against everything I was taught.


A not-very-nice thought came into my head upon reading this.. in that a lot of what goes on in the middle east in terms of endurance goes against everything I was taught.. 

Maybe its just a difference in terms of teaching from one country to another. Maybe it doesn't make any difference to the horse how the rider sits.. but the cynical part of me says I have personally seen people like Meg Sleeper, Heather & Jeremy Reynolds, John Crandell, and Valerie Kanavy (all very successful international competitors) ride, and they don't ride like that. And all those people ride the same horses in multiple FEI events over multiple years. I have also seen multiple international riders at some of the local FEI events (Canadians, Japanese, most recently a lady from South Africa) and they do not ride like that. I am not sure if the sheiks, who do ride like that, are riding the same horses more than a time or two.. :?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that's funny, EL6 !!!!


----------

